# tank weights



## kujo (Mar 15, 2007)

I need to the weight of a 225 gallon and a 110 gallon empty


----------



## Andre (Feb 19, 2007)

glass or acrylic, glass width", you need to be more specific.


----------



## caferacermike (Oct 3, 2006)

Try to find a manufacturer of the tanks as all tanks are different. If in doubt Oceanic makes the heaviest tanks. AllGlass makes decent tanks and Perfecto makes thin tanks. SO look up the specs on Oceanics website and plan for the worst case.


----------



## KishFeeper (Dec 28, 2006)

1 gallon = 13 lbs
my tank is 110 and it weights 1200lbs with everything


----------



## ClarkyJ (Feb 18, 2007)

*It changes for all tanks As some one just said find out the manufacturer and go on there site or some thing failing that you will just have to measure the thicknes and the amount and estimate *


----------

